# Hello from SE Tennessee



## RrmyGuy (May 14, 2022)

I found this site searching ideas for pork jerky. I looked around some of the threads a bit and decided that I could learn a lot more than I already do about smoking and cooking meat. I hope to meet some good people and cook some good food.


----------



## Steve H (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from upstate NY! Fantastic looking food!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Like 

 Steve H
 said ,great looking food

This place is a learn, show and tell place with lots of great folks 

David


----------



## one eyed jack (May 14, 2022)

Welcome aboard from NC.

Looks like you'll fit in just fine around here.


----------



## Bytor (May 14, 2022)

Welcome aboard, from Knoxville.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from the Nashville area


----------



## JLeonard (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from NW Mississippi!  Look forward to more pics and post.
Jim


----------



## Creosote (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from East Texas


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 14, 2022)

RrmyGuy said:


> I found this site searching ideas for pork jerky. I looked around some of the threads a bit and decided that I could learn a lot more than I already do about smoking and cooking meat. I hope to meet some good people and cook some good food.
> 
> 
> View attachment 631816
> ...


Greetings From FtLauderdale. good place and good people here. it's expensive though


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 14, 2022)

Wow, impressive! Welcome, from California. Great first post.


----------



## Ringer (May 14, 2022)

Hello from nw ga, we are probably neighbors...lol


----------



## bigfurmn (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Good looking cooks there.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from the Knoxville area. GBO


----------



## bauchjw (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Great qviews!


----------



## sandyut (May 14, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah.


----------



## Winterrider (May 14, 2022)

Welcome from ND
Great looking food !


----------



## RrmyGuy (May 15, 2022)

Wow,... thanks for all the warm welcomes. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## mike243 (May 15, 2022)

Welcome from a little above the knoxville area.


----------



## phathead69 (May 15, 2022)

welcome. what part of ETn. I'm in the hamblen / jefferson county area


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 15, 2022)

RrmyGuy said:


> I found this site searching ideas for pork jerky. I looked around some of the threads a bit and decided that I could learn a lot more than I already do about smoking and cooking meat. I hope to meet some good people and cook some good food.
> 
> 
> View attachment 631816
> ...


From the Luke’s of it, you might be able to teach a little too.


----------



## 912smoker (May 15, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA!

Keith


----------



## jcam222 (May 15, 2022)

Welcome from Ohio. You will fit right in here with that food porn!


----------



## DougE (May 15, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## RrmyGuy (May 20, 2022)

Thanks a lot everyone, it's great to hear compliments from people in not married to.... I like to think I do alright with my PB Austin XL. I'm Mike from Cleveland TN, that's not to far from Chattanooga. I'm not a beginner, but I'm far from a pro. I just love cooking outdoors... whether it's in the yard, or in the woods, every season of the year. I'll contribute whatever knowledge I have, but I'm mainly here to absorb info.


----------



## RrmyGuy (Jul 26, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Hello from nw ga, we are probably neighbors...lol


Dalton area?


----------



## RrmyGuy (Jul 26, 2022)

phathead69 said:


> welcome. what part of ETn. I'm in the hamblen / jefferson county area


Bradley county


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 26, 2022)

Guess I'm a little late in welcoming you to the site. Your chow looks great, and welcome from Vt.

Chris


----------



## Ringer (Jul 26, 2022)

RrmyGuy said:


> Dalton area?


Close, Chickamauga


----------

